# Having to rethink Qlab show control with new Audio Rig.



## Chris Chapman (Jul 29, 2020)

We are undergoing a significant system upgrade in our facility, and I'm migrating from a Yamaha M7CL to a dLive S5000. I'm going through the dLive specs, and noticed the S5000 doesn't have MIDI in & out on the back. For years I've used MIDI to trigger Qlab by advancing Scenes. What's the current solution? Link Qlab to the dLive via the Network port? This is a new paradigm for show control for me, and I'm a little behind the ball on updates. Any pointers on where to look or hints on programming this solution would be helpful. OSC triggers over the network port? 

Thanks!

(Been off of Control Booth for some time. Glad to be back.)


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 29, 2020)

This article seems to suggest that MIDI can still be used to control dLive from QLab. I haven't found an OSC interface for the dLive in my few minutes of searching.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jul 29, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> This article seems to suggest that MIDI can still be used to control dLive from QLab. I haven't found an OSC interface for the dLive in my few minutes of searching.


Yeah. It looks like through the DAW controller, I can do MIDI over TCP/IP. Digging around I'm finding the solution.


----------



## Geep Howell (Aug 5, 2020)

As you have found, dLive uses MIDI over TCP/IP instead of the traditional MIDI interface. With a Windows machine, the DAW software sets up the interface. On a Mac, Allen & Heath supplies a MIDI driver to use. I use Chris Hubbard's excllent Palladium program for show control with dLive C3500 and have run the DAW interface without any issues on that side. I send OSC commands to Qlab from Palladium, so have not run the Mac setup, but it should work also. The package is AH+TCP+MIDI+Driver+Installer.dmg and can be found in A&H's downloads


----------

